# Apple Tv et NAS



## manustyle (8 Mars 2012)

Hello,

que ce soit sur ma Tour PC ou mon Macbook Pro, iTunes va me chercher ma bibliothèque (chansons, videos) qui est stocké sur mon NAS Synology.

J'aimerais avoir un Apple Tv nouveau modèle et qu'il fasse la même chose.

Mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce n'était pas possible ?
Qu'il allait seulement chercher sur un mac ou pc ? Pourquoi celà ?

Merci


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Mars 2012)

Exact, et je pense que même si le Syno fait serveur iTunes, ça ne marche pas. J'ai le même cas que toi avec un DS411+.
Cependant, avec XBMC, je m'en sors


----------

